# 25, fat, lack confidence/direction and looking for help



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

First time poster here (or anywhere else related to this type of thing) I found this site and people seemed genuinely keen to help/share info so thought I would give it a go.

*Stats* -

Sex Male

Age 24 (25 in a week)

Height 6'2 - 6'3

Weight 116.4 Kilos (258.6 pounds)

I'm also quiet largely built (so I'm told)

*My story -*

When I was younger I used to be naturally quiet active and fit and good at running but it has all gone to pot very easily, most of all when I was diagnosed with Crones Disease (digestive issues) and was then given steroid treatment, using corticosteroids. Although I don't blame all my weight gain on these. I am since off these and want to take drastic action since I am tired of not just looking fat and out of shape but feeling it and feeling it to such a stage that it is constantly on my mind.

My past diet has truly been that of rubbish, wont go into huge details about what it was but it was pretty terrible.

*My plan -*

I have joined a gym and it has 5 types of cardio machines, as well as a multitude of resistance machines and free weights. I work 5 days a week until 5:30 and I walk home (15mins) the gym is on the way home and so no excuse to not go in as I walk right past it. I plan to go to the gym everyday after work and casually on a Sunday (depends on what Sat night was like) While at the gym I am going to try and aim for 15minutes on 4/5 of the machines.

Also I plan to kick my diet up the @ss. Tescos do these 2KG bags of skinless chicken breasts which I plan to mostly live on, but for breakfast / lunch I was looking into diet shake/supplements and snack on fruit. While taking daily vit. tablets and cod liver oil

*Stuff I've Heard -*

While looking into a plan I have heard alot of rumours about weight lose tips etc (Although I'm no idiot and dont believe in an easy ticket) but these things list from wearing Cling Film and/or bin bags while working out. I've heard both eat before and after the gym. Eat and drink using blue plates and cups, drink water before meals. Aswell as others I can't remember but will edit if I do.

*Results -*

I want to lose a s**t ton of weight/fat, grow my muscles and bulk and finally tone. I don't want to be embarrassed any longer, I want to be shirtless and look good but most of all be and FEEL fit.(I have a holiday planned for September and don't want it ruined by my body)

I'm wondering if that plan is any good and if anyone can help make it more detailed, also how much weight should I aim at losing each week etc. I'm more than happy to receive any tips no matter what they are even if they might seem "ever day" or "common sense" to you. I'm fully serious and will be holding a solid resolve of this.

Also I am going to phase out soft drinks and energy drinks. I don't smoke and drink JD like 4 times a year (not a massive drinker at all, rarely enjoy drinking but still go out)

If you need/want any further info I dont mind. (feel free to be honest/harsh/kind)

Below are some attached pics, (my face isnt naturally a white square)


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

hi mate welcome .lots of ppl there to help bud just started myself Hope u find what you are looking for


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

welcome to the forum. you done well to post the pictures, very honest and it takes a lot to bare all to the world, it shows you're serious.

have a read through the beginners section and the diet section. do you know anything of nutrition? if not, read up.

youre still a young guy, plenty of time to feel good about yourself. can you post up an average daily diet, todays will be fine. it will give us more to go on.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Hope you find the information and opinions of everyone helpful!

As your looking to start a fresh new diet there's no need to post your existing one, what you do need to find is a diet that will suit you and that you will stick to, there is no point doing something you don't want to do.

I've recently started a low carb diet consisting of very little carbs this for some people works and others not, I'm trying it for a few months and see if I can see the results, your going to need to be determined not to go off the diet once you start which is why its important to make decisions that you believe you can keep.

A simple starting point is to start taking protein shakes first thing in the morning, I'll reccomend trying some Extreme Nutrition Whey first thing in the morning with some ice and before bed a slow release protein shake such as Extreme Nutrition Pro 6 both are low carb and low fat and with the pro 6 you can potentially replace any meal. Try this for 3 months along with a clean diet and see what you think, take measurements before, weights and pictures to make sure you can see the changes and something to work to.

Weight training wise look at Cal's basic body workout, perhaps even arrange a workout with him!

Also start a log and join in on the excitment of muscle chat!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome bud was in the same boat myself last year it's worth it in the end just haven't got to that point yet myself don't think anyone dose . The guys on here no ther stuff and ther advice is top notch weather it harsh or constructive there straight down the line . The pro 6 is good stuff keeps the hunger at bay . Again welcome


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I would still like to see your diet. You may be eating some good foods, maybe just to much of them. Or you may be eating food you think is good which, it is not.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Like it ^^^^^^


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

why not just push the like button lazyT bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

it was missing for ages. i think its just back, maybe he hasnt seen it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

that what I said to IT JUST BACK TO DAY I THINK BUD


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

M8 wer that at I'm on tapatalk


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ok just in case you did not see it bud that all bud


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Np m8 was looking there incase I missed it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

you at the pub I miss the pub drink drink think a have a blow out and get drunk next weekend mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

sorry mate tht this was lazy T thread will go now cheers mate


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Cheers for the responses. (sort of dreading coming back lol)

For those who want to know my current diet, (I actually only started it fully today, as I am going to the gym with my house mate so figured would be a good time)

Morning around 8:30ish - A slow releasing mix, this is a link to it (http://www.lg-nutrition.com/**********?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=86)

Lunch around 12:00 - Another lot of the slow releasing mix. Aswell as an apple.

At this point I'm so busy I don't really get chance to eat til after the gym. I have ALOT of chicken, a freezer full of skinless boneless breasts, I was planning on, cooking that, in the oven or frying out any liquid from it (no oil or anything used) then have with small amount of rice or salad. The evenings are sort of where I run out of ideas.

As for drinks, I have cut out alot of fizzy stuff and am trying to stick to just water on its own but would really love to have something with a bit of taste, so might venture into squashes (orange, blackcurrent etc)

I just need to keep the willpower up incase I ever get any urges for anything sweet lol.

As for my fitness, no offence taken, that's why I'm here. Personally I am quiet strong and can lift alot of weight and also can keep up the cardio times of about an hour no problems. I was thinking of going Mon - Fri. Would this be too much?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Bud you tried walk it keep me nice and slim And once you change ur diet you not miss the bad thing mate I drunk 4ltof the fizzy stuff ever day and stop bud


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

I have heard alot of people say after a few weeks or so then you just wont miss the rubbish stuff, fizzy drink is a massive hit aswell as Relentless drinks. I also need to sleep more I think as I normally get from 7-5 hours a night (normally 6 or so)

Had a look at Cals basic fully body, should I start with that right away or do a few weeks cardio first?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

U can start it straight away bud! Just dont try 2 run before u can walk! make sure ur using proper form etc! Up the weights slowly each week on exercises!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

smudge is right bud If you want it bad bud just stop eat s**t and drinking s**t mate


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

my gym has no pool or olympic bar which is kind of a concern but only one i can get to at the moment, my new diet is going to be super strict but im going to make sure to eat enough of the vegies.

Also is there any point / benefit to wearing cling film / bin bags under my cloths while doing cardio etc?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sirico said:


> my gym has no pool or olympic bar which is kind of a concern but only one i can get to at the moment, my new diet is going to be super strict but im going to make sure to eat enough of the vegies.
> 
> Also is there any point / benefit to wearing cling film / bin bags under my cloths while doing cardio etc?


The pool isn't such an issue but the Olympic bar is once you start hitting some heavy weights as the small ones only support upto a certain amount but I'm sure you'll be good for a few months.

Cling film/bin bags I believe are going to be beneficial to lose water weight quickly as for long term fat loss I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Re the bin bags no there isn't much point (though there are benefits). The increase in core body temp has benefits. You'll drop water plus the increase in metabolic rate will cause you to burn more calories.

The absolute NUMBER 1 point is as has been said, to not run before you can walk. I spent approx 10 years getting to my current dieting point. I did this through gradations of tweaking. Very first step was cutting out things we colloquially refer to as 'crap' - i.e. foods high in sugar and trans-fat. To my current state where I operate timed ketogenic dieting + manage the macr nutient ratios of my food (I can see Cal rolling his eyes  ). My main point here is do NOT make dieting hard or a chore. Don't be in a position where you crave food otherwise you'll resent training, dieting and the lifestyle. On drinks for example - diet soda's are fine for you at this point. So is black coffee, sugar free squash, the sugar free monster/red bull/Lucozade lite. At some point you will drop these potentially but I still haven't. (I would if I wanted to compete)

Food wise lets not do anything too drastic.

Post up a full days diet. Starting from the second you get up to when you sleep. I'll happily design it for you as I was hugely endeared by the honesty of your first post. Lets focus on keeping it simple.

30g+ of protein 6 times per day spread over 3 hour intervals with complex carbs and fats with a good omega profile. I'll write it incredibly prescriptively with options if you like but googling 'basic bodybuilding example diet' I'm sure will give you a similar structure to what I'm going to suggest.

Bottom line get a journal and write down everything you eat in a typical day from start to finish. Post it here with the timing and lets build on that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol actually you summed it up well dude ^^^

nowt wrong with timed keto thingy diets, long as you can stick to em..

sirico, toms good with food and tempered his zeal these days (as we all have) lol so take him up on his kind offer..

you ever hear from raz?

i know he`s merchant banking somewhere these days..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah he came to my 27th in London and then I saw him around NY. He is indeed a trader at a capital management firm. He still trains though we've all become a bit short on time as we've grown up a bit (or a lot in my case I suppose). I'm training with Nick tomorrow night in Bristol funnily enough. Are any of the older members still around?


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey there, I not been checking here for a few weeks, holiday and crap. Thanks for the pointers! At the moment im going mostly for weight loss as there is still alot to lose and then when i get closer to my 1st goal (of losing weight) I will reshape my diet again.

Will food at the moment I am managing to eat 4 times a day, I know its not the 6 but at the moment im not going to be bodybuilding until I shed more fat (I might be completely wrong on this, if so just let me know lol)

I am about to throw up diet and what I am doing at the gym on my journal so instead of double posting ill just throw up a link. (Ill be putting up a ton of info on it)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/36305-siricos-journal-long-road-ahead.html


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

nice to see you Sirco mate


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

How you getting on with the weightloss so far? Only just seen your picture on here think we are starting at around the same point and have very similar physique to start with.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

i'm a newb so not much help but can i just say when i read the title "fat..." i was expecting what i would call fat and i don;t think you are that in the pics! slightly husky or whatever but i wouldnt describe you as "fat"!!! you dont look as bad as you probably think you do! dont we all though lol. how are you getting on now, i notice this thread is a few months old? are you getting results you wanted?


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

hey sorry for the butt long response! Yeah I was really down on myself, always been naturally fit healthy and such, did running and fighting (not random stuff but martial arts) and one day woke up and BAM there it was. Well I have shed a ton of weight at the moment and seeing some major niceness in my shoulders and arms, legs are looking class aswell. I am going to toss up for pics at the end of July as a comparison. Also thanks for the nice words 

How goes your training?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I cannot believe I'm only seeing this thread now... I have a bad case of Crohns disease and I was diagnosed 7 years ago now, I've had a bowel resection, repair of a fistula track and repair of hole in my colon. Most importantly, how's your disease now? It's very very important that you consider your health first... You may not be able to go about things the way "normal" people do... But there's always a way! I gained over 5 stone and dropped 4 and a half, was it prednisolone you were on? I totally feel you RE no confidence, depression, etc. I lost all of my weight in 6 months and competed in a bodybuilding show April 2012 by the way. It can be done!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Sciroco, did you ever post your progress pics? I'm interested in seeing your progress dude.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

@ElleMac Yeah it was prednisolone. My little sister (15 when diagnosed 18 now) also has it but she has it pretty bad (girl has a pharmacy at home, she visits GOSH every month for all sorts of stuff). All in all its a billion times better than it used to be. Still gives some problems sometimes but just always careful with it. I am really hoping for a big change by 01 Jan 2013! I mean in all honesty the weight gain and lack of fitness was also about just sheer laziness as well just it all stacked up, just 25 seemed old and me and friends where having a nostalgic day kind of made me think back.

@Extreme I will take some and upload today, in all honesty I dont think I look any different since my last update (http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/37133-new-pictures.html) but I am definitely stronger and can feel the difference when working out.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good progress, it's good to read your progress journal


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm i should really update the P Journal lol


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

It's nice to talk to someone else with the same condition. I was very bad in 2009, 10 months of every med under the sun (prednisolone for 10 months, mesalazine, sulfasalazine, olsalazine, metronidazole, humira, infliximab, prob loads more I've forgotten). If your sister ever wants someone impartial to chat to I can send you on my e-mail. I'm having a flare up but I don't know what triggered the start of it, I stupidly had an alcohol blow out and that seemed to send it haywire after a weekend away. It's hard but not impossible to be disciplined all the time, I just realised today I have a choice to live or have no life, and making the right choices for me means I've at least got some sort of a quality of life.

The obstacles I'm facing at this moment in time are the fact I can't have fibre or large meals. I'm not sure if this ever affects you but I can post my diet if you're ever poorly and stuck for ideas.

Keep up the hard work, it all pays off. The key is consistency! I find my Crohns settles when I train hard, it keeps my immune system busy and I figure my body doesn't attack itself!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

In all honesty I do find working out helped it (started with swimming) I am fortunate that they found the meds for me really quickly that work well for me. My sister still isn't sorted out and its been years, she's too young for a lot of things apparently and she is on some pretty dangerous stuff at the moment. She literally crashes any time and it flares up for days and days with no notice. At the moment food wise I am literally on rice, chicken, tuna, sometimes a bit of red meat, eggs and pitta, all very bland but I really dont mind that.

I am just desperate to make a difference now, seen the starts and a good change at the beginning but I want to see more and it seems to be a lot slower and its frustrating the heck out of me lol. Still want to lose chest/belly fat, that's always been the most depressing, not seeing a huge shift though really. I am eating well, and going to the gym 5-6 times a week and there for about 90mins, so not sure what's going on.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry I'm only seeing this now, how are things for you now?


----------

